# Boston ride-along for overseas police



## Benno (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

I couldn't find an introduction section here so here goes, my name's Benno and I'm an officer in my mid 20's from Sydney, Australia. I've been in the force about 5 years.

I'll be in Boston towards the middle of this month, the trip was planned at very short notice but I would like to see if it is possible at all to do ride-alongs with Boston PD? I would love to see how you guys do things differently to us, I am really interested in US Law Enforcement and believe you guys do an awesome job in much more dangerous circumstances than us over the other side of the globe!

Cheers!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Benno, do you take transfers? Just kidding.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hank Moody said:


> Yes. And can you bring some badge bunnies with you?


Don't you mean Badge kangaroos?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sydney hiring? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Can we hook this Australian brother up? 

Of course Benno, we would want you to verify your Law Enforcement status for us.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Benno, why is your IP Address show you in Mississippi?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> Yes. And can you bring some badge bunnies with you?


Average cup size in Australia, D's!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Benno... What happened with your airline? Are you still looking for pilots?


----------



## Benno (Jun 4, 2013)

263FPD said:


> Benno, why is your IP Address show you in Mississippi?


I'm travelling through the south at the moment, going to Boston was a last minute change. I can definitely verify I'm a LEO if I need to. Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

http://www.bpdemeraldsociety.com/

Meeting is tomorrow night so you'll miss that , but you can try the number listed.

Good bunch of guys.

It's an Irish club, but Aussie is close enough, right ?

10 Birch Street, Roslindale, MA 02131
(617) 323-9018


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Benno said:


> I'm travelling through the south at the moment, going to Boston was a last minute change. I can definitely verify I'm a LEO if I need to. Thanks for the assistance!


I'm in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. Former Mass. cop. If you need anything in the land of sweet tea, magnolias and leggy blondes, drop me a PM!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> Sydney hiring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Armed, Ch 90, hats?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

USM C-4 said:


> I'm in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. Former Mass. cop. If you need anything in the land of sweet tea, magnolias and leggy blondes, drop me a PM!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


From Mass to Missippi...that must have been a culture shock.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

7costanza said:


> From Mass to Missippi...that must have been a culture shock.


Well, I had met She Who Must Be Obeyed back in 1990, so had been visiting since then. Po-leecin' is somewhat different... but still much the same. More violent crime than a similar-sized city in Mass. though.

Case in point, I work for the University of Southern Mississippi in Hattiesburg. Last night our patrol units heard HPD working a strong-armed robbery a few blocks off campus. We saw the vehicle on campus, did a felony takedown and cuffed up both occupants for HPD to arrest when they arrived.

Then this morning on my way to work we had a strong-armed robbery on campus, and HPD assisted one of my officers stopping the suspect just off campus. Good teamwork by all involved, evidence and property recovered and all the bad guys in jail.

The city I worked in up north might have had 5 or 6 robberies in a year. Hattiesburg, with a somewhat smaller population, might have a few dozen per year. Not necessarily a culture shock, but, well... different.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

mtc said:


> Hank is feverishly printing up his resume...


Just keep saying to yourself, "money isn't everything!" That and the three straight months of weather in the mid-90's are the only drawbacks, though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

